# Topics > Robotics > Prevention of cruelty to robots >  Escaping from children’s abuse of social robots

## Airicist

ATR Intelligent Robotics and Communication Laboratories

Osaka University

Ryukoku University

----------


## Airicist

"Why Do Children Abuse Robots?"

by Tatsuya Nomura, Takayuki Uratani, Kazutaka Matsumoto, Takayuki Kanda
Hiroyoshi Kidokoro, Yoshitaka Suehiro, Sachie Yamada

----------


## Airicist

Robot Tries to Escape from Children's Abuse

Uploaded on Aug 6, 2015




> This video is part of “Escaping from Children’s Abuse of Social Robots,” by Drazen Brscic, Hiroyuki Kidokoro, Yoshitaka Suehiro, and Takayuki Kanda from ATR Intelligent Robotics and Communication Laboratories and Osaka University, and “Why Do Children Abuse Robots?”, by Tatsuya Nomura, Takayuki Uratani, Kazutaka Matsumoto, Takayuki Kanda, Hiroyoshi Kidokoro, Yoshitaka Suehiro, and Sachie Yamada from Ryukoku University, ATR Intelligent Robotics and Communication Laboratories, and Tokai University, presented at the 2015 ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human-Robot Interaction. Learn more:
> 
> "Children Beating Up Robot Inspires New Escape Maneuver System"
> 
> by Kate Darling
> August 6, 2015

----------

